# Eastern dwarf tree frog and whistling tree frog



## CrazyNut (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm fairly new to frogs I just had a couple of questions regarding eastern dwarf tree frog (L.Fallax) and whistling tree frogs (L.verreauxii). Firstly are they suitable for a beginner? Secondly what sort of care do they require? Also can they be kept together in a smallish terrarium (by smallish I mean something that can be kept on or next to a desk)? Did a bit of googling but only found little bits of information, no real substantial info sadly. Any and all help is appreciated thx!

Kind regards
CN

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------

